# New Toro



## tbaysnowhawk (Oct 11, 2020)

I purchased a Toro 826 Oae in the end of Dec. Very lucky to scoop the last one in store.Was told by a supervisor that the store isnt bringing any more in .for the 2020 season.Which i think is odd ..

Applied anti seize to the axles ,sprayed Fluid flim onto all joints and topped of oil..
Adjusted the skids for my 2 lane 60 foot gravel driveway.

Used it to clear 2 moderate snow falls with no issues...
Ill continue to post my experiences .


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Does yours lean out under heavy load?


----------

